# Is sexting cheating?



## scman243 (Dec 9, 2017)

*Sexting is it cheating?*

Found out my wife had been sexting another man. Planned to go out west to meet him in January. 
She claims sexting is over, but won’t stop texting him. 

Advise needed. Been married 25 years.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Sexting is it cheating?*

She doesn't care what you think. She doesn't care what you want. That's sad.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Sexting is it cheating?*

Answer is hell yes it's cheating but regardless as long as she does not see it that way...then she is in denial and you need to bring it to the forefront by telling her that you are ready to file on grounds of adultery if she does not stop and seek help. Can you do that?


----------



## SpicyGinger (Nov 18, 2017)

I guess it depends on where you draw the line in your relationship. In my marriage, this is definitely cheating.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

How does she feel about you sexting? 

Her answer would clear all your concerns!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Yep


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

scman243 said:


> So my wife was sexting a guy she got to know. Never met him, just met via text, so what’s everyone’s thoughts?


Yes.

Duh.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Sexting is it cheating?*



scman243 said:


> Found out my wife had been sexting another man. Planned to go out west to meet him in January.
> She claims sexting is over, but won’t stop texting him.
> 
> Advise needed. Been married 25 years.


Since you posted this twice I wil answer this twice.

1. Consolidate everything to one post.
2. Delete the other post
3. Sit her down, tell her (if you mean it) any further contact wil be the end of your marriage.

Good luck.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I merged your two threads into one. Only one thread on a topic please.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Sexting is it cheating?*



Young at Heart said:


> Since you posted this twice I wil answer this twice.
> 
> 1. Consolidate everything to one post.
> 2. Delete the other post
> ...




This.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes. My advice is go talk to a lawyer and file for divorce you don't have to go through with it. Expose it to some people, like parents, friends. They will all tell her it is cheating. Shake up he world.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Anything that is done either openly or covertly behind your spouses back egregiously constitutes the act of cheating!

You need to be meeting with legal counsel ASAP to assist in effecting a strategy in preparing to leave the marriage and to attain legal property division and custodial advice!*


----------



## RonP (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes it is. Please see a lawyer.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Just file already. You are wasting your time on her.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Join her.

Take a picture of your junk and text it to OM saying you and your wife are a package deal!

If OM is married, inform her of the correspondence between her husband and your wife and say you are really looking forward to sampling her assets.

Then act surprised if she doesn't understand she is in an open marriage.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Sexting is it cheating?*



scman243 said:


> Found out my wife had been sexting another man. Planned to go out west to meet him in January.
> She claims sexting is over, but won’t stop texting him.
> 
> Advise needed. Been married 25 years.


Even if you believe, somehow, that sexting is not cheating you must believe, I hope, that planning to meet him in January is cheating.

Focus.


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Sexting is it cheating?*

Here is how this starts......sexting is the beginning and then that leads to phonesex where they talk to eachother and masturbate.....all of this is a kind of foreplay depending on aggressive he is or she is will make the difference as to what happens in a face to face meeting. If he and she have been honest by sending current photos of each other then they will probably have real sex once they get face to face. I have a cardgame friend he not anyone that I see often but he dates married women and uses this approach. When we are t a card game he won’t shut up about all the women he has conned into the sack and how wild the sex is. So yes what she is doing is cheating you really should put a stop to it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Sexting is it cheating?*



scman243 said:


> Found out my wife had been sexting another man. Planned to go out west to meet him in January.
> She claims sexting is over, but won’t stop texting him.
> 
> Advise needed. Been married 25 years.


She’s lying.

Time for divorce papers.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

She believes you are too weak to do anything about it, so she tells you whatever she wants to tell you and does whatever she wants to do. So far you are proving her right.

You cannot change her, as the saying goes. You can only change you. You must be resolute in your refusal to accept her behavior. The sexting and plans do constitute an emotional affair. She needs to stop all contact, and you need to expose her actions to the partner of the Other Man. 

If your wife is not willing to stop contact with the Other Man, and will not facilitate your contact with the Significant Other of the Other Man, then your wife does not want to continue being married to you.

Do not be weak on this. Your wife is counting on you being weak, and letting her proceed with having her affair without you interfering with her.

Is that what you want?


----------



## steven.lill (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: Sexting is it cheating?*

What do you feel? If you feel it is cheating, then that it is what it is. If l was you I would have had a long talk with my wife regarding chatting with other men and how it make you feel. And also what the two of you can do together, instead of her going after another man. Communicate with her, listen to her, and try to put your own hurt feelings aside. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

